# Killed it at surfside jetty



## burnsieusmc2002 (Nov 6, 2009)

Got in the water saturday about 500pm bite turned on at 630 managed 7 keepet trout on live shrimp under cork


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Thats an awesome catch! All I want is a few days off so I can hit the fish and load the freezer.:texasflag


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

NICE Stringer!!


----------



## burnsieusmc2002 (Nov 6, 2009)

They fried up good today!!! What i didnt cook im bringing for the guys at work tonight to take home. That was my first surf trip of the year hope its signs of a great summer


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice!! Surfside is my go to spot, gonna try it tomorrow evening.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

SWEET Catches!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch.


----------

